# Woohoo! Planning my first real MTB trip!



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Planning a trip with my wife(non ride) to Moab and Sedona in late April-Early May. Hope to ride in morning and do other stuff with wife rest of day. Here are some of the trails I want to try, depending on time. I picked mostly beginner intermediate trails and nothing on edge of cliffs I hope. I have been trying to ride as much as I can outside and on trainer to get ready(ready as I can get at 58) 

Moab Trails
https://www.mtbproject.com/directory/8010576/moab

North 40
Wahoo
Klondike Bluffs
Sovereign
Monitor/Merrimac
Moab Brand Trails
Dead Horse Point
Slickrock
Sedona Trails

https://www.mtbproject.com/directory/8011366/sedona

Chuckwagon-Mescal-Long Canyon
West Sedona Tour
Intro to Sedona
Aerie Loop
Slim Shady
Navajo Rocks


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like a blast. If all the stars align correctly, Sedona is on my list for next year. Enjoy!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

That's great. Enjoy your trip. My wife is 64 and loves the Navajo Rocks area of Moab and so do I!


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Navajo Rocks was on my list but I didn't add them all. Nice to know, thanks!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Sounds amazing, no that is amazing.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats! I fondly remember my first trip, blew my mind. Reset my obsession level.

Nothing wrong with your lusts, sound great, but you could get a shuttle drop off at traditional Porcupine Rim start ... Couple miles of moderate climb ... 18 miles of easy descent ... Then couple miles bike path back into town. Just a consideration ... View from the rim is inspiring, to me anyway.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Yalerider said:


> Planning a trip with my wife(non ride) to Moab and Sedona in late April-Early May. Hope to ride in morning and do other stuff with wife rest of day. Here are some of the trails I want to try, depending on time. I picked mostly beginner intermediate trails and nothing on edge of cliffs I hope. I have been trying to ride as much as I can outside and on trainer to get ready(ready as I can get at 58)
> 
> Moab Trails
> https://www.mtbproject.com/directory/8010576/moab
> ...


Don't know how long you are planning to be in Moab, but that is a lot of riding/driving for 3-4 days.

Also, if you plan on staying in hotels, get ready for sticker shock, and you will need to get your reservations six weeks in advance or so.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

Yalerider said:


> Planning a trip with my wife(non ride) to Moab and Sedona in late April-Early May. Hope to ride in morning and do other stuff with wife rest of day. Here are some of the trails I want to try, depending on time. I picked mostly beginner intermediate trails and nothing on edge of cliffs I hope. I have been trying to ride as much as I can outside and on trainer to get ready(ready as I can get at 58)
> 
> Moab Trails
> https://www.mtbproject.com/directory/8010576/moab
> ...


Navajo Rocks (in Moab area) is a great intermediate ride.
Monitor/Merrimac is really sandy, I recommend skipping.
Dead Horse Point is really boring, though wonderful views.
Sovereign is ok, but can be pretty loose and sandy
Pipe Dream is really a cool trail, almost 100% armored, but it is not intermediate
North 40 is part of Brand Trail, and there are several other intermediate trails there as well, though the stuff back towards town (south) can be tough

The Sedona rides look good, though Slim Shady as a few difficult spots, but generally intermediate.

Consider Fruita as well, plenty of rides in your category,


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for replies, what I don't get to this year I will have to hit next year!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Moab is good, but it's very popular. Be careful to avoid scheduling your trip during an ORV or Jeep week festival, that get's to be crazy busy in town.

I'd spend a day in fruita, ride all the awesomeness: Mary's, Horsethief, Kokopelli, then hop over to Grand Junction and ride Lunch Loops for some in town goodness.

Then spend a couple days at Moab, do long shuttled rides vs a bunch of short rides, ie Whole Enchilada.

You should camp, there's no reason to pay for lodging.

Sedona is too far from Moab to be worth the driving. Go to one of the other unless you are driving by one to get to the other. I'm not a huge Sedona fan, it's got waaay to many tourists year round due to proximity to Phoenix.

Personally, I'd go to Southern Utah before I'd ride Moab.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I would go to the St George area vs sedona. There are many great tail systems around St George, hurricane, and virgin areas. Gooseberry is tough but is a super place to camp, the gem trails are really gems.

Also, Cave Lake State Park near Ely Nevada may be on your way and has some great trails. Goblin Valley on the San Rafael Swell has a great new trail system and has the Goblins for hiking with your spouse. It is a great place.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, I didn't see anything in the OP's post that indicates he's limited on time so I'll assume he has the time to ride in both places. I've been to Moab but I'm no expert so I'll leave that to the others. I go to Sedona every year at least once (I was there over Halloween) and hit the St George/Hurricane area 2-3 times a year (just got back on Monday). Obviously, I enjoy them both a great deal. I think your Sedona list is great. As somebody else mentioned, pay attention to he trail on Slim Shady as there are at least (2) places with surprise 2-3 foot drops if you take an alternate line. generally speaking, stay to the right and you're fine. 

Unlike others who suggest you go to SW Utah over Sedona, I disagree only because SW Utah is *similar* to Moab in landscape, views, etc while Sedona will be a complete departure from Moab IMO. It's true that there are too many tourists there and traffic can get ugly on weekends but the trails themselves aren't congested if you stay away from Cathedral and Bell Rock. In *my* experience, the hikers give you plenty of space in Sedona. I've never had an issue.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for suggestions but want to def try Moab and Sedona. Camping is out as my wife wouldnt enjoy without RV. Been to Sedona a couple times and love the area.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Im wondering if I should take HT also but would have to drag two bikes into hotel room.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Yalerider said:


> Im wondering if I should take HT also but would have to drag two bikes into hotel room.


2 bikes in a room is easy, back to front, as it were.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah i was thinking would be nice to have a spare.


----------



## kevhogaz (Sep 28, 2005)

I've ridden most of the trails on your Sedona list. Actually just rode Mescal/Chuckwagon last Sunday!! 

Ride Sedona if you get the chance, it's an amazing place to get some saddle time in, and it's just a blast to ride there!!

We're planning a trip to Gooseberry Mesa, and possibly Moab this spring.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

bear said:


> Congrats! I fondly remember my first trip, blew my mind. Reset my obsession level.
> 
> Nothing wrong with your lusts, sound great, but you could get a shuttle drop off at traditional Porcupine Rim start ... Couple miles of moderate climb ... 18 miles of easy descent ... Then couple miles bike path back into town. Just a consideration ... View from the rim is inspiring, to me anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


Is there much exposure on this ride? I think I would be OK if I was at least 20 feet from edge.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Yalerider said:


> Is there much exposure on this ride? I think I would be OK if I was at least 20 feet from edge.


There's a few sections on the lower single track that is close, but you're a lot lower down at that point, and it is steep slope and not vertical drop if I recall correctly. Nothing on the majority requires you be so close to an edge.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

So my trip is coming up in a few weeks, getting excited! I have three vehicle choices. 2006 Ford F350, 2014 Ford Edge, or 2012 Honda Civic. Civic is out as wife won't ride in it that far. Plan on riding, driving through National Parks, doing a little hiking. Wonder if Edge would be the ticket. I think I am only going to bring one bike of my own and my wifes townie. Either the truck or SUV would work but wondering if need truck if want to explore an area with a little rougher access road?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Yalerider said:


> So my trip is coming up in a few weeks, getting excited! I have three vehicle choices. 2006 Ford F350, 2014 Ford Edge, or 2012 Honda Civic. Civic is out as wife won't ride in it that far. Plan on riding, driving through National Parks, doing a little hiking. Wonder if Edge would be the ticket. I think I am only going to bring one bike of my own and my wifes townie. Either the truck or SUV would work but wondering if need truck if want to explore an area with a little rougher access road?


I would use the Edge, the F350 will be inconvenient and huge overkill. Just me... but I do live in the general area.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Cool trip! I recall my first MTB trip (it was to Moab, of course). It kind of set the stage for a lifetime of riding. Everything was new and awesome. I still get excited for bike trips, big time.

I'd take whichever car has the most comfortable seats, best gas mileage, and is easy to drive, as that's a lot of driving you're about to do. I'm guessing the Edge? F350 might be too big and cumbersome. 

What's your intended route? Where else are you passing through along the way?


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Nat said:


> Cool trip! I recall my first MTB trip (it was to Moab, of course). It kind of set the stage for a lifetime of riding. Everything was new and awesome. I still get excited for bike trips, big time.
> 
> I'd take whichever car has the most comfortable seats, best gas mileage, and is easy to drive, as that's a lot of driving you're about to do. I'm guessing the Edge? F350 might be too big and cumbersome.
> 
> What's your intended route? Where else are you passing through along the way?


Decided to use Edge with Scott Genius in back, my road bike and wife's bike on rack. Hitting Moab, Sedona, Red Canyon, St George for MTB and several national parks.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Yalerider- You would have the option of riding the Zuni Mountains near Gallup, between Sedona and Moab. Pretty right now. PM if you do.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Trip was a blast! So I ended up riding:

MOAB: Moab Brands EZ/Bar M loop, North 40(twice), and Klondike Dino Flow

Sedona: part of Mescal, Chuckwagon(twice), Long Canyon, and Aire Loop(twice, plus hiked with wife) 

St George: Bearclaw Poppy(twice) 

Will try to stick with one spot next time and ride more trails. I think Sedona is my fave so far.


----------

